# Leopard Gecko hatchling rack?



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

saw this in asda the other day, can't remember the exact internal dimensions but thought it might be a good hatchling rack for leos, anyone think of any potential flaws?

Mobile Plastic Drawer Unit | Storage | ASDA direct


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`d only get one in each section and there a gap at the top here they can get out.

the plastic tubs they sell ith the vents on the side ould probly be a better/cheaper option imo.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

yeah i was thinking about the gaps, and it would be awkward to fit the heatmats, what plastic tubs were you on about?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

these ones, " thumbs up shoe box clear " they`re 2 for a fiver.
they`re 11 litre so big enough for quite a long time - definatly till they`re big enough to rehome.





















have thin slot vents on the short sides, would be fab either in a rack on heat cable or just on your bookcase on a heat strip on a stat?


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

wherabouts could i get myself some of these?


----------

